# Can anyone confirm this ??



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

I was talking with a realtor today and they stated "LPS HAS CLOSED their doors". WOW something really weird is going on out there. Any word on the street ?? Couple this with the apperant FAS nonpayment issues and them being in meetings every day this week. Scarry times are HERE


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I was talking with a realtor today and they stated "LPS HAS CLOSED their doors". WOW something really weird is going on out there. Any word on the street ?? Couple this with the apperant FAS nonpayment issues and them being in meetings every day this week. Scarry times are HERE


 
Closed their door where.ive been the damn phone with them all day..


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Closed their door where.ive been the damn phone with them all day..


Did not say I thought that was weird that LPS would just shut down. Perhaps its comming first of year ?? JUSt found this really odd. How has your work load been with them ??


----------



## thanohano44 (Aug 5, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> I was talking with a realtor today and they stated "LPS HAS CLOSED their doors". WOW something really weird is going on out there. Any word on the street ?? Couple this with the apperant FAS nonpayment issues and them being in meetings every day this week. Scarry times are HERE


This sounds mighty strange. Perhaps just a front as they restructure and come back with a different name. 

But I hear SG is picking up a few new large clients. According to a client of mines, SG is the largest privately owned US preservation firm. They've been in business over 20 years I think.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

thanohano44 said:


> This sounds mighty strange. Perhaps just a front as they restructure and come back with a different name.
> 
> But I hear SG is picking up a few new large clients. According to a client of mines, SG is the largest privately owned US preservation firm. They've been in business over 20 years I think.



Damn, More screwing to more vendors by screwguard.......


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

They've been in business over 20 years I think.[/QUOTE said:


> That must have been when they set up their uploader. Everyday I fight to just to sign on... their site crashes daily. I see a room full of vaccumn tubes and fans with reels running back and forth. How can this Co satisfy these banks... every property I've been to hasn't been plowed and it snowed over a week ago.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Did not say I thought that was weird that LPS would just shut down. Perhaps its comming first of year ?? JUSt found this really odd. How has your work load been with them ??


Work load is fine...what it is normally for Dec,got 3 eviction one for tomorrow 2 after the first of the yr,accepted 6 cut bids.its slow but it always slows down around this time of the yr..

But i do know this Wells Fargo is doing audits of its service'ers all this week.

LPS is fine...they are shutting down some satellite offices at most just aguess at this point tho.Big updates are coming and they are going to revamp the web site to accommodate chase in hopes of getting them back,but it does look like chase is going to give the account back.it will start with inspection first and then slowly P&P...$$$$ LPS does alot more for the banks than just maintenance.

I will say this tho FHA,Freddy,VA are going to go back to congress for more money. i just got the call today,their broke again and need more monies for services and to guarantee more belly up loans.Keep in mind that their is an estimated 20 million shadow homes still on the books the banks are hiding,these home will get bled back into the market of the next 2 yrs.

Safe getting more contracts yeah right..LOL if you new just how many contractors are flagging adds they put up you would ****.

Let the Games begin.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I was on the phone with LPS yesterday and my processors have been communicating with them all day.

Something weird is going on but I doubt they shut down.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I was on the phone with LPS yesterday and my processors have been communicating with them all day.
> 
> Something weird is going on but I doubt they shut down.


Ive got evictions scheduled for after the first of the yrs so seriously!! a shut down i don't think so.

Wells is doing in-house inspections and audits of their servicer..

Just found out,had to make some call after this post went up...

Funny thing is just after first audit and inspection from wells.. one of my company's asked me to do some free stuff, well not free but at the company's cost with no discount and i have to low ball the bids Ive had outstanding on the jobs..all wells work,so i i agreed.just afew hundred bucks here and their no big deal...

Fact is all the big 5 BANKs that took bail out money are in deep poo.But congress has no choice but Bail out FHA and all the rest or the market will collapse.be thankful that your in the Biz we're in cuz the money is going to start flowing again.And I can tell you that everyone else is hurting but us,Ive got my ducks in a row just doing one state making sure their clients are happy so the servicer is happy then i happy.Am i rolling in money, hell no,but the checks keep coming and my guys are taking to good with the bad just like me..

Do i eat some crap "sure do" but it could be worse i could be trying to sale doors and windows or cars or repairs to home owners that doesn't have any money.. 

Remember pick your battles wisely.Well i got to go kick a contractor in the butt now good luck.

Frodus.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

garylaps said:


> That must have been when they set up their uploader. Everyday I fight to just to sign on... their site crashes daily. I see a room full of vaccumn tubes and fans with reels running back and forth. How can this Co satisfy these banks... every property I've been to hasn't been plowed and it snowed over a week ago.




LOL!!! Like this???










On the snowplowing that sounds about right. Some of the brokers have told me they will be calling me direct to plow if they have to show a property. They are sick and tired of waiting for Screwguard..........


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> LOL!!! Like this???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

How in the hell does safeguard keep there acounts and get new ones with the half ass work being done!


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I had a request for updated insurance info yesterday.. For audit purposes... 


EVERYONE CALM DOWN!!!!!!! :drink::drink::drink::drink::drink:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> I was on the phone with LPS yesterday and my processors have been communicating with them all day.
> 
> Something weird is going on but I doubt they shut down.


Wells Fargo Audits:thumbsup:


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> How in the hell does safeguard keep there acounts and get new ones with the half ass work being done!



It's not who you know it's who you blow and SG seems to be VERY good at it........................


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

LPS shutting down must be a rumor.

Just did a google search...... nada.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Safeguard is bad at preservation. Really bad. What they are good at is outreach and development programs thru communities, municipalities, and local governments. What I mean is they make sure and shake all the right hands. United Way sure looked good to all of those people who donated money, right?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Ive got evictions scheduled for after the first of the yrs so seriously!! a shut down i don't think so.
> 
> Wells is doing in-house inspections and audits of their servicer..
> 
> ...


We aren't making any money off LPS due to the nature of their orders. Our area is fairly rural and they promise one thing then pay another. I have one girl that does basically nothing all day but fight with them over invoices. Our work orders are averaging around $40.00 give or take. That isn't worth getting out of bed in the morning.

In our area cars are selling like crazy in the $3,500 to $8,500 price range.

There are properties all over town for under $20,000 some not half bad.

Out of the 10 window leads we had this week we sold 8 of them and the other 2 we couldn't do the work. (trailer, and a bad job)

I think diversity is a great thing not having all of our eggs in one basket helps me sleep better at night.


----------



## Splinterpicker (Apr 18, 2012)

Another Rumor from the same realtor 
Rumor: BofA is supposedly hiring large property management firms to do the initial work on their foreclosures. Occupancy checks to determine owner/tenant, negotiate buying out leases, locksmith duties, clean-up/detrash and contractors for repairs.


After they have it ready it goes back to BofA and they assign it to a listing agent

They are the BOA realtor for our area.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Doberman Properties said:


> We aren't making any money off LPS due to the nature of their orders. Our area is fairly rural and they promise one thing then pay another. I have one girl that does basically nothing all day but fight with them over invoices. Our work orders are averaging around $40.00 give or take. That isn't worth getting out of bed in the morning.
> 
> In our area cars are selling like crazy in the $3,500 to $8,500 price range.
> 
> ...


Well nothing is moving down here as far as construction wise its pretty much come to a stand still.I'm just trying to hold on the accounts i have and make do.The car lots are just a full as ever used and new,Work just picked back up again,today has been just crazy busy.lots of cut bids coming in large ones.I'll say this these national in this state have got some real yahoo's doing their work,I'm spending most of my time fixing and rebidding some crazy high bids their submitting. which i enjoy cuz i get to spend time on the phone with the CUT BID department and my regional manger.

Yeah diversity in this biz is a must,I'm starting to pick up land and put mobile homes on them for rentals,passive income doesn't effect retirement income which is nice.But I'm only buying stuff i can pay cash for,plus the fact that Mobile home depreciate like cars which means cheap taxes.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Splinterpicker said:


> Another Rumor from the same realtor
> Rumor: BofA is supposedly hiring large property management firms to do the initial work on their foreclosures. Occupancy checks to determine owner/tenant, negotiate buying out leases, locksmith duties, clean-up/detrash and contractors for repairs.
> 
> 
> ...


SaFe has the BOA contract for 2 yrs it cost them 100 million for it.That includes everything but final sales and closings.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Well nothing is moving down here as far as construction wise its pretty much come to a stand still.I'm just trying to hold on the accounts i have and make do.The car lots are just a full as ever used and new,Work just picked back up again,today has been just crazy busy.lots of cut bids coming in large ones.I'll say this these national in this state have got some real yahoo's doing their work,I'm spending most of my time fixing and rebidding some crazy high bids their submitting. which i enjoy cuz i get to spend time on the phone with the CUT BID department and my regional manger.
> 
> Yeah diversity in this biz is a must,I'm starting to pick up land and put mobile homes on them for rentals,passive income doesn't effect retirement income which is nice.But I'm only buying stuff i can pay cash for,plus the fact that Mobile home depreciate like cars which means cheap taxes.


My regional manager and I don't agree on much. It's a shame because everyone else there is really nice. We rarely take a cut bid because they usually don't make sense price wise. We would LOVE to do cut bid work if it made sense.


----------

